# Learning to Balance



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

This journal is going to help how to balance my meals and eat healthy.. I will still count my fat and protein intake and leave the carbs uknown-- but carbs will be healthy carbs same with fats.. All comments are welcomed 

I will post my meals for today and notice my first two meals are not balanced at all.. they high in fats and processed cereal
 Tomorrow's meals would be better.. 

* This week, I will be avoiding all dairy, meat, products due to last week of lent.. starting next week (sunday) I will go back to eating cheese/eggs/lean meat

* My goal is to maintain my weight and build up muscles that would help to reduce my Body fat and waist


----------



## Cate (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with you on this Sara....hope I can learn from your great advice you get here!


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Cate.. Today was a mess though


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

WHat happened today Sara??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

A new journal already?  I havent found much... sorry Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> WHat happened today Sara??



Jill- I just woke up with the wrong meals today.. they were healthy.. but too much nuts!! with the first 3 meals, I had a balanced fat/protein/carb meal and then added lots of nuts in all 3 meals


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> A new journal already?  I havent found much... sorry Sara



yes.. another new journal, I was going to use the same old april journal and just change the name
That's ok  keep looking


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

No workouts for the next couple  days..


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Just takin a rest?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

No hon, been having tummy problems for the past few days.. not sure if it's my monthly friend which is irregular for me, or something else


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tuesday 4/6/04 * 

6:50 
1/3 Cup oats 
1/4 Cup Tuna 
1 Slice Veggie's Cheese 
Tomatoes 
** Cup Coffee** 

9:40 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
1/2 TBSP PB 
1 Apple

12:40 
5 oz. Salmon (Measured Raw) 
Veggies: Lettuce, Cucumbers, Garlic, Green Onions 

3:10
1 Soy Protein
1/4 Cup oats
1 Fish oil 
Veggies: Radishes, Green Pepper
** Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

6:00
Bocca Burger
2 Fish oil 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Spinach, Lettuce, Green Onions
** Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

8:50
5 oz. Salmon
Veggies: Parsley, Cucumbers, Garlic
**Green Tea**


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

No near enough carbs for a balanced diet


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2004)

_ *Sara*, don´t try to take away all the saturated fats.  
Drink fat-milk  _


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Isnt it less stressful NOT counting macros?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

WHY are you counting everything?? and I see you didnt take my suggestions again?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> WHY are you counting everything?? and I see you didnt take my suggestions again?


Why do you and I keep bothering? That is the question.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

hey sara.....calling it balanced isn't what makes it balanced.  when you look over the meals for the day yourself do you think they look balanced?  can you see how very low in carbs you are?

c'mon sara - try it "our" way and see what happens.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm having tummy problems lately, eating carbs seems to make it worse.. after my tummy is ok, I will increase my carbs

Jill- is actually more stressful for me when I don't count, because I feel like I'm eating more or eating less

Vieope- I can't drink milk now.. no dairy, meat till Easter Sunday


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey sara.....calling it balanced isn't what makes it balanced.  when you look over the meals for the day yourself do you think they look balanced?  can you see how very low in carbs you are?
> 
> c'mon sara - try it "our" way and see what happens.



nikegurl- I can't wait to try it you'r way! I just have to wait for the cramps, bloaded to go away.. I just can't wait to go back to the gym either
 

My future Meal plans would be : 

Meal 1-> Milk, eggs, fruit 
Meal2-> oats, eggs, protein 
Meal3-> fish or chicken, Rice or Yams or Lentils, Veggies
Meal4-> Lean protein or Cheese, Fruit 
Meal5-> Lean protein, Veggies 
Meal6-> Cottage Cheese, Fish oil


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone have suggestions to help me with my tummy problem?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

hope your stomach feels better soon.  (wish i knew what to suggest....but i don't, sorry)

when you're good as new....don't forget the efas in your eating plan.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks nikegurl  
I did have efa today.. especially with the Salmon in meals 3,6


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

yep.  i noticed the salmon.  (wish i liked it - it's so good for you!)    i just didn't see much in the "future meal plan" you posted above.  feel better soon.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

nikegurl- I will add efa to my future plan  
Thanks


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

next week will be better, more food choices with the cottage cheese and other animal products

I missed working out


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

*Not Balanced Yet*

*Wednesday 4/7/04 * 

7:10 
1/2 Cup Oats 
1/2 Cup Tuna 
Walnuts 
** Hot Coffee w. Black Tea & non-dairy powderd milk**

11:20 
5 oz. Salmon (Measured Raw) 
Veggies: Cucumbers, Green Pepper, Spinach 
** Hot Coffee w. non-dairy powdered milk** 

1:50 
1 Scoop Soy Protein
1/2 TBSP PB 
4 Strawberries 

5:30 
1 Bocca Burger
1 Slice Veggies' Cheese
1 Fish Oil Cap
Veggies: Tomatoes, Celery, Green Onions, Lettuce 

8:30
4 oz. Salmon 
Veggies: Cucumbers, Garlic, Celery 
** Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk** 
 I might have another cocoa tonight if I stay up too late studying


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

I feel better with my meals now.. I just need to add in more food


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

how is your stomach feeling?


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

AJ- My stomach is better.. still getting this weird feeling (sometimes) but it's better.. Thanks for asking


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

OK.. I will be getting my measurments and diet plan made just for me from the gym this weekend.. 
* I'm going to pay $$ for this... so No More BINGES!!! 
and eating different healthy food choices  I can't wait!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

Because Last night.. I ate nuts, honey, cereal again


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

GOOD!!! whos helping you??? a trainer?? 
you need balance. this restirct-binge has to stop!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Good for you Sara!!! This is really hard to do, I am stuggling with the restrict-binge thing myself and Im determined to stop NOW.

I can't wait to see the new meals


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes! I can't wait.. 

Jen- I'm going to meet up with a personal trainer on Saturday, he is going to measure me, and find my LBM and tell me how much calories I need to take in and balance my meals..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

well I truly hope that with the help of someone in person it will help you to stick to something more balanced girl! you NEED that!! tell him exactly your goals, and that you havent tendency's to binge-your not looking for a basic boring diet-need something balanced and satisfying!


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

My diets were boring, because I used to freak out on everything I eat.. No milk.. (not natural, full of sugar) No Whole wheat bread, No Protein Bars, No Beef Jerky (Dried Salmon) .. I hope this new diet, I want to call it lifestyle, would be easier than what I'm doing now


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

thats what I have been trying to help you with Sara- more balanced diet from day to day. no stressing and staying healthy  
i just hope that your able to somehow stick with the Trainers diet! good luck!


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

You might not agree with  what I ate today.. I'm going to try not to be anal on everything I eat 

All Natural Smoked Salmon Jerkey

Nutri Facts : 1 oz. = 80 cals, 1 Fat, 2 Carbs, 3 Sugar, 16 Protein
Ingredients: Salmon, Water, Sugar, Soy Sauce, Salt, Natural Liquid Smoke, Autolyzed Yeast Extract, Turbinado Sugar, Black Pepper, Onion & Garlic


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

Jen- I hope I can stay with the trainer's diet too! I will try to eat clean in the next two days till I meet up with him


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

*Thursday 4/8/04 * 

Back/Biceps 

_Bent Over DB Row (one arm at a time)  _ 20/12, 25/12,  27.5/10, 27.5/10

_Seated Cable Row _ 50/12, 60/12, 60/11, 60/11

_Iso Lateral Row _ 50/12, 50/10, 50/9, 50/8

_Wide Grip Lat pull down _ 60/12, 75/10, 75/9

_Standing Barbell Curl _ 30/12, 35/12, 40/6, 35/8, 30/12

_Seated Alt. DB Incline Curls _ 10/12, 15/12, 17.5/4 , 15/8, 10/12

_Cable Curls (Straight Bar) _ 40/12, 50/8, 50/7, 40/11

*10 Minutes Incline Treadmill (3.0 speed, 9-14 Incline level) *


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Let us know what the trainer says....you can do this.  

BTW-where do you get salmon jerkey????


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Also, having body fat measured is wonderful. I always thought I was sooooo fat, but my trainer measured me and I was 18.2% 

The point is, scale weight is crap...I live by it also, but the truth is you could gain or lose day to day based on water. So, bf% is a true measure of where you are and where you have to go. I don't have as far as I thought...and I'm not starving myself anymore 

Keep strong....keep up with this journal and you can do this!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, salmon jerky 

Hi Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

I will fill you guys with all the details.. especially with my waist size that I'm complaining about and no one believing that I do have a high body fat.. I will post my high body fat % too! 

Salmon jerkey, first time trying it today from Trader Joe's


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Also, having body fat measured is wonderful. I always thought I was sooooo fat, but my trainer measured me and I was 18.2%
> 
> Good Job Cate!
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes, salmon jerky
> 
> Hi Sara




 

How are you today?


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

I hear ya....people yell at me about dieting and training so hard and say how thin I am. But alone in my underwear, I see all the flaws.

I'm convinced a good diet and workouts will do it. I have the workouts down.....now goes the diet! Thank goodness for this place and the journals


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> My diets were boring, because I used to freak out on everything I eat.. No milk.. (not natural, full of sugar) No Whole wheat bread, No Protein Bars, No Beef Jerky (Dried Salmon) .. I hope this new diet, I want to call it lifestyle, would be easier than what I'm doing now


I agree with you totally Sara, I think its about the whole pic, cals in a week / day. A year ago I would always have milk, fruit,  yogurt, and occasional bread, and weighed a lot less. (probably 20 ponds less) I am glad to have those foods back in my diet and am not stressin' now.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> 
> How are you today?



Doing good.  Just at work like always   A marriage that will never end.

How are you today emerald eyes?


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

I think my new plan which I don't have yet.. will be similar to you'r plan Jill


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

Cate- everyone used to tell me that I was so skinny, after hearing all that, I gained som much fat and need to get back on track and never listen to what people think of my body..


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Doing good.  Just at work like always   A marriage that will never end.
> 
> How are you today emerald eyes?



I'm upset from last night's cheat meal  
I don't like the way I look in the mirror.. but I can't wait to start a new diet program that is only made for me  

Since I'm getting the plan on Saturday, I'm thinking of starting the plan Sunday


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

*Thursday 4/8/04 * 

6:30 
1/2 Grape Fruit
2 Scoops Soy Protein
Coffee 

10:00 (Post-workout)  
Salmon Jerkey 

1:00 
1/2 Grape Fruit 
Home Made Lentils Soup w. Olive oil & Veggies 
Tuna 
Veggies: Celery 

5:00 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
4 Strawberries 
Celery 

8:20 
1 Bocca Burger 
1 Slice Veggies' Cheese 
Veggies: Spinach, Green onions, Celery, Cucumbers

9:40 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

*Tomorrow I'm going to be ignoring all canned tuna, bocca burger.. anything with high sodium.. so I won't be holding alot of water on Saturday when I get my measurement* 

I'll be having Salmon, Soy protein, Fresh Shrimp tomorrow and Saturday morning as well


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Not eating today till 12:00 pm


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

how come???  

good idea on watching the sodium! drink LOTS of water too!


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Jen- we are fasting till 12:00 pm today because it's good friday.. can't even have water

What should I eat then.. Salmon, veggies, soy protein, and strawberries for today and tomorrow till I see the trainer?


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll try to have 6-7 liters of water today and not alot tomorrow, because water will let me hold water weight and my weight is not going to be accurate when I get on the scale tomorow


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

DANg!!! Id be STARVED!!! you poor thing!! 
when can you start to have more fod choices? like chicken, eggs? and then some carbs 

hmm actaully water helps you to SHED water. if you cut water too drastically then ADH kicks in. (anti diuretic hormone) and you hold more water. do drink up! it help flush out any excess water your holding!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Like Jen says...drink lots of water.  it'll help get rid of what your holding.

I hope its noon Sara!   I would be knawing on the wood door frames by noon!


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks girls! I will have lots of water today.. I'll try my best to have 6-7 liters as I mentioned earlier.. 
Jen- Sunday I can start eating eggs, cottage cheese, chicken and maybe milk if my diet allows it


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm so hungry now... I can't wait till noon!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

drink more water!   can you have gum???


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't even have water now.. not till noon.. no gum ....nothing!


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm going to have 1.5 liters of water and finish it in 5 minutes right at 12:00 pm


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> drink more water!   can you have gum???



doesn't gum make you hold more water in your tummy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Gum makes you swallow air, and if its sugar free, then the sugar alcohols can also cause bloating. 

It's almost Sunday


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I live off gum.  I'd die without it.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

I love gum too! and I actually chewed two pieces today  

Greekey- it's almost easter Sunday! we actually start eating meat Saturday night after church


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Friday 4/9/04 

*12:00 * 
4 oz. Salmon (Measured Raw)
Veggies: Spinach, Celery, Garlic, Parsley
** Coffee w. Black Tea ** OR Coffee w. Cinnamon 

*~3:10* 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
4 Strawberries 

*5:40 * 
4 oz. Salmon 
Veggies: Spinach, Garlic, Celery, Cucumbers, Parsley

*9:40 * 
5 oz. Salmon 
Veggies: Celery, Garlic, Cucumbers


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

Does Green Tea helps with water retention?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

hmmmm dont think so?? 
Dandelion root and Uva Ursi does. 

your seeing thr trainer today right? Good Luck!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I love gum too! and I actually chewed two pieces today




Only two pieces?   I go through a pack a day at times. 

Are ya getting excited about adding more things back into your diet??  One more day!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I love gum too! and I actually chewed two pieces today
> 
> Greekey- it's almost easter Sunday! we actually start eating meat Saturday night after church


2 pieces? Some days I chew a pack...


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I didnt even see your post Jodie


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

AJ- I went to see the trainer today.. we went through some workout today.. I'm getting my nutriton plan from him on Monday though.. He got my Body Fat measurment and he said it was 18%
I don't think this is accurate, I'm going to ask him to check it again on monday when  I get my Meal plans ..  

Jodie- I chew lots of gum too! but I was asking about if it makes any difference when you chew gum a day before you'r BF test.. 

Jill- sometimes I chew a pack too!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

Sara thats great that you were able to train with him. How was it?? 
18% is AWESOME!! you can have him check it again if you feel you want to. I think your too hard on yourself girl!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

I asked him, what I can eat in the new plan.. he said I can eat anything I want as long as I'm in my calories daily requirment.. I'll be getting my calories requirments on Monday.. I have to pay him $115 for two sessions


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

$115 

Damn, I'm not charging enough.  Maybe it's time to raise prices 

Sara - 18% is awsome.  You should be pleased.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I asked him, what I can eat in the new plan.. he said I can eat anything I want as long as I'm in my calories daily requirment.. I'll be getting my calories requirments on Monday.. I


Like me!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

oops, I cant eat ANYTHING , just staying within my cals


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sara thats great that you were able to train with him. How was it??
> 18% is AWESOME!! you can have him check it again if you feel you want to. I think your too hard on yourself girl!




AJ- I liked the training for today.. but it wasn't heavy weight 
the thing I liked about today's training, is it kept my heart rate up.. we did 3 sets of each workout and 3 minutes incline cardio and another 3 sets of other workout.. it was only 30 minutes.. but it felt good at the end  

yes, I want him to check my Body fat on Monday, because I'm getting different body fat numbers from different trainers..


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> $115
> 
> Damn, I'm not charging enough.  Maybe it's time to raise prices
> ...



I know $115 for two sessions that I can use anytime this year.. 
I asked if I can get only 1 session for $55, but they start with a minimum of two sessions
Jodi- how much you charge?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> oops, I cant eat ANYTHING , just staying within my cals



What you mean you can't eat anything?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

dang thats PRICY!!!!! and thats US money eh!!  I hope its all worth it for you!  
sounds like a good workout then, as long as you felt you got what you paid for!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

AJ- I don't think I'm going to follow their workout routine.. today was just kinda a "demo" workout.. I might stick to the routine that Bear gave me ( a member of fitness&bodybuilding.com) which I will start posting 
My main goal is nutrition first, workout is simple to figure out


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

I only charge $30 per hour.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

does that come with a nutrition progarm?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

It comes with whatever my client wants.  Sara - I already told you, I can't train you.  You live too far away.  Sorry.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

> yes, I want him to check my Body fat on Monday, because I'm getting different body fat numbers from different trainers..



Sara..its best to stay with one trainer to do the bodyfat.  Each will pinch in different areas, etc.  

Your doing great!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

JLB- I will stick with the same trainer. after all I'm going to pay him  
Thanks hon  I haven't started the plan yet


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It comes with whatever my client wants.  Sara - I already told you, I can't train you.  You live too far away.  Sorry.



Jodi- I know you can't train me  
just checking how much I'm getting ripped off from the gym


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

till monday, I'm going to eat clean and I'm not gonna be anal on cutting sodium from my meals.. because if I cut on sodium this time, that means everytime I check my bodyfat I have to cut on sodium


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

I might be going back to the gym tonight and do some shoulders, incline cardio and go to sauna or steam room with some friends


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jodi- I know you can't train me
> just checking how much I'm getting ripped off from the gym


  Most independant trainers are cheaper than going through a gym.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

Jodi- you think they any good if I stick with their plan?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

Anything will work if you STICK to the plan.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

*Saturday 4/10/04 * 

6:40
5 oz. Salmon 
Veggies:
** Green Tea **

9:50
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
1 TSP Tahini Butter

1:40 (Before meeting up w. trainer) 
2 Scoops Soy Protein
3 Strawberries 

4:40
1 Bocca Burger
1 Slice Veggie's Cheese
1 Apple 
Veggies: Spinach, Celery, Green Onions  
** Hot Cocoa w. Powdered non-dairy milk**
7:00
2 Scoops Soy Protein
4 Strawberries 

10:30 (back to meat and dairy!!!) 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 13P, 5C) 
1/2 Cup FF Milk (0F, ?P, ?C)
1/2 Cup Hi-Low Cereal (1.5F, 13P, 11C, 5Fiber)
~ 20 Almonds (12F, 3P) 
Few bites of cheese

(Parents had full fat meat patties and other high fat/high carb dinner, I just went to my cottage cheese and cereal and added the almonds and milk  ) 
I was going for more almonds, but then I stoped and turned back and left the almonds alone


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Saturday 4/10/04 *
> (Parents had full fat meat patties and other high fat/high carb dinner, I just went to my cottage cheese and cereal and added the almonds and milk  )
> I was going for more almonds, but then I stoped and turned back and left the almonds alone



 Great job Sara!  Good luck with the new trainer


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jenny  I just can't wait for the new meal plan:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

Why are we all so nuts about nuts!  

Sara, whats important is even if your bodyfat % isnt 100% accurate, you can still use it to see progress when it starts dropping!


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Greeky- you are right.. but when the trainer gives me my daily calories intake.. depending on height/weight and bod fat.. this won't be accurate (the calories intake) if my measurments are not accurate

Happy Easter Hon!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Girlies, since Ive been eating 40/60 (carbs/protein) Ive had really no BIG cravings at all. I have been totally satisfied! Its only been a few days but its been super easy!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe cause the cals are so high? They are really not though- its all CLEAN cals, and thats what matters the most!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter to you too!

Jilly thats GREAT! I dunno why, the # of cals DOES come into play.  Also you are having plenty carbs.


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jilly- that's easy if you are not a nuts freak like me


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok. Mom just roasted 16 oz. bag of Almonds.. I'm not going to have any Almonds, unless when I need to add some fat to my shake or cottage cheese .. but no munching on the Roasted Almonds


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter Sara!

Nuts are not evil, it's all about moderation. I've started adding them because I am vegetarian and need the fat, but I know they can easily get out of control . What I do is buy the small snack size bag at Wallgreens or White Hen and that is all I can have. If I buy a bag, I will eat it!


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter Cate  
The problem is my mom buys everything in bulk from costco.. The Amonds, Peanuts, pistachios in bulk.. I told her to hide them from me..


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh...you live at home still??? That would be hard, I remember when I lived at home, my Mom bought ice cream all the time....lowfat healthy choice stuff, but I would still overeat it .


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

oh, just ice cream?? I've mentioned this before that my mom has 2 freezers and 2 refrigrators in the house.. one of them just filled with pies, cakes, dessers, ice cream, baklava and all the sweets stuff you can think of


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think any of the sweets are healthy choices  especially the baklavas,.. right Jodi?


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow Sara....I would move out . I would be 500 lbs if I lived in your house. Be strong girl!


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I think I have my will power back.. from the sweets... not the nuts


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I want the detour bar sooo badly!!! I'll try my best to wait for the bar till I see the trainer tomorrow with my new meals plan.. if he allows protein bars.. I will have them as a treat once a week. if I do well all week without cheats  
How does that sound?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I skipped the bar and went for the shake today


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Su nd ay 4 / 11/ 01

7:30 
1 Low Carb Tortilla 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Egg White
Veggies: Green onions, Green Pepper, Tomatoes 
** Hot Tea w. little FF Milk** 

10:30 
1/2 Grapefruit
3 oz. Chicken 
1 Fish oil cap 
Veggies: Spinach, Celery 
** Hot Coffee w. little FF Milk** 

1:30 
1/2 Grape fruit
3 oz. Lean ground Beef
1 Egg white
Veggies: Spinach, Green Beans, Green Onions 

4:30
3 oz. Lean ground Beef
1 Egg White
Veggies:Celery

6:30 (after workout)
1 Scoop Whey Designer's Shake
4 Strawberries 

9:30
~ 6 oz. cooked Salmon 
Veggies: Spinach, Celery
** Hot Cocoa w. Powdered non-dairy milk and some FF milk & cinnamon**


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I did 30 minute workout with trainer yesturday... no heavy training, we used light weight and kinda super-sets we did 3 sets of each excersise and then 3 minutes walking on high incline cardio and did next 3 excersises

We did: 

*DB Chest Press *(laying on ball) 

*Walking Lunges with ball *(haven't done those since my accident, first set couldn't balance, then I got used to it) 

*Bent Lat Cable Pull down *(a little change from my wide grip lat pull down machine) 

Walked high incline on treadmill 3 minutes

*Cable cross over *(chest) 

*DB Row *

*Squats/ Shoulder press w. DB *and Ball on my back 

Walked 3 minutes High Incline on treadmill 3 minutes 

I think that was it.. it was a " demo" workout.. I have two full workouts 1 hour each, that comes with the $115 sessions that comes with the meal planining.. I won't use the workout sessions.. not till I get tired from Bear's routine


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

*Sunday 4/11/04 *

Shoulders 

_DB Shoulder Press _15/12, 17.5/9, 17.5/7, 17.5/7

_DB Front Raise _12.5/12, 15/12, 17.5/6

_DB Lateral Raise _12.5/12, 15/6, 15/6

_Straight Bar Barbell Row _30/12, 30/10, 30/9, only bar/12

_Straight Bar Barbell Shrugs _35/12, 40/12, 50/12

I usually workout in the morning.. today I did a little workout after 5 PM.. and didn't have the energy that I usually have when I workout in the morning.. I used less weight, and less reps  

*Went to Sauna for few minutes


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

oooh sauna  those things rock, as long as you dont stay in there too long! then u walk around like a dizzy duck for days!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Greeky- I just make sure to take water in with me


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my new calorie recommendation!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Sara I dunno if that is a good idea cuz the water bottle might start melting, even if its not noticeable there can be some plastic chemicals going into your water. Why not drink some right before and right after?

How many calories?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Measurments.. I still can't belive it, today he measurmed me and I'm at 17% my weight was 4 lbs. more than yesturday morning.. I think because I had food in my system and water when he measured me today, comparing to stepping on scale first thing in the morning


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

YEP!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Sara I dunno if that is a good idea cuz the water bottle might start melting, even if its not noticeable there can be some plastic chemicals going into your water. Why not drink some right before and right after?



oh crap! never though of chemicals from the plastic water might be going in! thanx for letting me know greeky!!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Measurments----> 

Weight= 118 (I know I'm 114 first thing in the morning) 
Body Fat% = 17
Fat Mass= 20.06
Lean Body Mass= 97.94 

Neck= 13
Upper Arm= 10.25
Forearm= 9 
Chest= 35
Waist= 30.25   (across the belly)
Hip= 35
Thigh= 16.5 
Calf= 12.5


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Goal Calories Recommendations 

Cals= 1760 
Protein= 20% 
Carbohydrates= 65% 
Fat= 15% 

* I have to count all the fats.. even the fats coming from oats, rice anything that has fat

* Big change for the protein and carbs, I asked him If I can have more protein.. he said I can only increase it by 5% and decrease the Carbs by 5% 
So, I will do 25% protein, 60% carbs, 15% fat

Maintaence Calorie Recommedation 2200 Cals!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

did you measure ur waist at the smallest part or at your navel?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

He placed the measuring tape right on my belly


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

your waist is supposed to be measured at the smallest part.. just so u know and dont compare your measurement at belly button w/ everyone elses measurement at smallest part!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Was he wrong then?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

not wrong- just make sure that when you do measurements you measure the same area he did to accuratly monitor your progress. 

calorie intake looks good-although I disagree on the fats, you NEED healthy fats... 
glad to see that hes got some carbs up there too. althought I dont think they need to be that high really. the change will be good for you for a while though. 

gosh- you have teeny legs too!!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

I know.. I feel like I need some more fats in my diet.. but the limted fat that I'm going to intake is going to be from good sources of fat.. I will change it later in the future

I asked him, if I need to have little protein in each meal.. he said no.. all they look for is Daily total not each meal total..


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

AJ- According to my measurments, weight.. does it sound that my body fat is 17% ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont see why not? sounds accurate to me! and really good at that! you needn't be so hard on yourself girlie!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

but I know my waist is up


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Well today's first two meals were no carbs, high fat and away from sodium..


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

*Monday 4/12/04 * 

7:10 
3 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
1 Egg White 
Veggies: Spinach 
(220 Cals, 21P, 1 C, 12F) 

** Hot Tea w. FF Milk** 

10:10 
3 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
1 Egg White 
Veggies: Spinach 
(220 Cals, 21P, 1 C, 12F) 

~ 1:00- 1:30 
1 Can Met-Rex Protein (110 cals, 21P, 1 F, 5C) 
1 Apple 
3 Strawberries
1/2 Cup Fiber One Cereal  
1 Whole Wheat Cracker 
(300 Cals, 21P, 50C, 3F) 

Meal 4 

Meal 5 

Meal 6 

(Today, I'm going to try to get close to my new plan, not going to be perfect, due to the first two high fat meals)


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> glad to see that hes got some carbs up there too. althought I dont think they need to be that high really. the change will be good for you for a while though.



AJ- He wants me to do the following: 
1760 cals
352 cals from protein 
1144 cals from carbs
264 cals from fat 

I'm going to change it a little tiny bit : 
1660 cals 
415 cals from protein (103)
996 cals from carbs (249)
249 cals from fat (27) 

I still see the carbs are high, but I'll try my best to get used to it


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Why are you making changes


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Stick to what the trainer says, IMO.

 My your legs are small, i wish!!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

because he counted the calories as I'm 118 lbs not 114 lbs


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, it looks like he based it on 15 cals/bw to get that number. So, 15x4=60, you should only lower it to 1700.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Weight always fluctuates...water, sodium, etc.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Why the hell would you pay a trainer 115 dollars to change the diet he gave you?  STICK WITH THE PLAN HE GAVE YOU.  It actually looks like a very good plan and one that will prevent you from binging.  Don't fuck with it try it and keep him informed on your progress.  

Sara  - sticking with this plan will do you a world of good.  Please try it first then go to him if you need changes.


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Jodi- I will try my best starting tomorrow morning to stick with the program


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jodi- I will try my best starting tomorrow morning to stick with the program


Good Girl 

Just follow as planned and stick to it.  That is key, sticking to the plan that was designed for you.  Good luck Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

He made me meals profile, but it's only 4  meals a day! and I want to do 6 meals a day.. so I need to change things around.. 
I asked him If I can eat anything.. he said yes.. as long as I keep with my total calories .. I didn't ask about protein bars.. but I think it's ok to have them


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm trying to add up all the carbs in my meals for tomorrow, and I'm having problems of making up meals. .. got used to minimum carbs.. I need some ideas of meal planing with high cabrs


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you like sweet pots or oatmeal?? Those are great carbs.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

how about use the guidelines and sample menu that I helped you with shortly ago- it was balanced in carbs in meals


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Or listen to Jen


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanx girls  
I can add bananas too!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh yes....bananas!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think I can fit all 1700 cals in today  too much food!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

So eat more calorically dense foods sweetie.


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

you mean with fat? I need to keep my fat only 15% from my calories and mostly is carbs..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

TOO much food????  dang woman I used to plug in 3000+ each day EASY!! you can get in 1700. come on now. go back over that sample menu I suggested-lots of good carbs and calories in there. 

I love Bananas!!!  especially with nut butter spread on it!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Sara -I thought the same thing when I started this. But, before you know it, your body will be  for more food. My workouts have been better and I'm hungry all the time!

Just eat higher cal foods....or add milk to your shakes???


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

My workout is better.. I did a morning class full body workout.. with low weight.. and Tonight I did 20 minutes high incline cardio.. I feel great


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

AJ, Cate- I know I will be eating 1700 cals soon.. my body has to get used to it, I can't just jump from very low cals, low carbs one day, to the high carbs, high cals the next day.. I'm doing my best to reach the 1600-1700 cals


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

His Sara!  Good to hear you are feeling so well


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> His Sara!  Good to hear you are feeling so well



Hey PreMier.. Thank you  
How are you feeling?


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

I bet your body's really going to do well with this program-Im sure it will be a "shock", and you will be rather pleased with the results as long as you stick to the plan.


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

I know.. I feel it already


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey PreMier.. Thank you
> How are you feeling?



Good Sara, thanks for asking.  Been a bit tired lately, but I suppose thats what stress does to you.


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

PreMier- Stress can mess everything up  
Just always try you'r best to stay postive..


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so not hungry.. I gotta eat something to increase my cals a bit for my total.. not sure what to have as my last meal!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Sara.  Its hard to stay completely positive when the world around you is so f**ked up!


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

PreMier- I know exactly how you feel.. been through the same thing.. Just try to stick with the little simple  things that make you feel better, happy.. and all of the sudden the stress will just be gone


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

*Tuesday 4/13/04 *

AM ----------> Full Body Workout Class (Rebok) 40 Minutes
with less weight and super sets.. I liked the lower body workout (Squats, lunges) they were simple, but my legs were shaking..

PM- 20 Minutes High Incline Treadmill Speed 3.0, Incline Level 12-14 

I went to this PaYo Class for 10 minutes.. had to leave  But the class was great.. It helps you alot with streching.. I gotta Try it again and complete the full hour one day  [/b]


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

*Tuesday 4/13/04 * First day !!!  

_7:20 _ 
1/2 Cup Oats 
1 Cup FF Milk 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
Hot Plain Tea 
Total= 285 Cals, 26P, 42C, 3F

_10:20 _ Post Re-bok Class  
1/2 Banana 
2 Strawberries 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
Total= 169 Cals, 17.5P, 20C, 2F

_1:20 _ 
1 Cup Brown Rice 
2 oz. Chicken 
Tomatoes 
Total= 331 Cals, 21P, 49C, 4F

_4:10 _ 
1 1/2 Apple 
1 Cheese Stick 
Total= 203 Cals, 7P, 32C, 6F

 Organic Decaf Coffee w. little FF Milk 

_7:15 _ Post Cardio 
1.5 Cup FF Milk 
4 Whole Wheat Crackers 
Total= 192 Cals, 15.5P, 31C, .5F

_9:50 _ 
1 TBSP PB 
1/2 Cup Fiber One Cereal 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Total= 225Cals, 19P, 32C, 11F

Totals ------> Cals= ~ 1405-1487, P= 106, C= 206, F= 26.5


*Workout: *
AM- 40 Minutes Full Body Workout Class (Rebok) 
Good Class, 2 super-sets of full body workout .. with less weights

PM- 20 Minutes High Incline Treadmill 3.0 Speed, 12-13 Incline


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone have the nutri info on cooke yams,, not per cup.. I'm looking per oz.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

calories are still too low girl. 

did you try fitday? it has all the nutritional info on there.


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Sara - fitday is great, I log everything there now 

Also, what about natural peanut butter? Its great and higher cals...I have to eat that now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 14, 2004)

Some of the supposed meals are not meals. Also, to up the calories, why not use milk with your protein and balance out your meals with carbs, fat, and protein.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yams---

1 oz
33 cals
7.8 g. carbs
.4g protein.
0 fats

4 oz=1/2 c. cooked


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

AJ- All I can find on fitday for the yams in cup measurments and cubes.. not in oz. .. I know cals are low, working on it  

Cate- I don't want to add any fat in my plan.. I can only consume 15% fat from my calories 1700 cals.. But I love PB  

aggie- the new plan of this diet, is my meals don't have to be balanced in carbs. fat. protein.. I can just have 2 apples and some PB for a snack meal.. the main thing here is my total for the day  

JLB- Thanks


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

15% fat maybe I'm eating too much???


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

After all the carbs I had yesturday, I was energetic the whole day.. even went to the gym twice..


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

Cate- It's because I'm supposed to consume 60- 65% carbs


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhhh.....and 20-25% protein?


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes Cate


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

*Wednesday 4/14/04 * 

8:10 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Grape fruit 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
** Plain Tea**
Cals= 318, P= 21.5, C= 49, F= 3

11:45
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 oz. Chicken 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Celery, Parsley 
Cals= 420, P= 37, C= 52, F= 6

3:15
1 Cup FF Milk 
3-4 Strawberries 
1/2 TBSP PB
Cals= 201, P= 11, C= 19, F= 4

6:15
6 oz. Yams 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies: Tomatoes, Lettuce, Celery
Cals= 366, P= 26, C= 55, F= 3

~9:30 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 Cup Fiber One 
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
1 TBSP PB 
Cals=245, 19P, 34C, 11F
** Hot Cocoa or Hot Tea** 

Totals----> Cals= 1553, P= 114.5, C= 209, F= 27


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2004)

For My post workout meal, which falls into a snack meal.. do you recommend Rice cakes (high in GI and Fat free) with a whey shake? 
My Pre-workout meal (breakfast) oats, milk, fruit, egg whites
Post workout meal (snack) shake, ? ? ? whole wheat bread? whole wheat bagel? whole wheat crackers, life cereal (contains sugar), or rice cakes ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

you still didnt get enough food yestarday missy!!!  

post workout meal rice cakes and whey is perfect. 
preworkout meal is a good choice too


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

AJ- I'm trying my best to hit the 1600-1700 cals..I'm getting there
How many rice cakes for post workout?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Wouldnt rice cakes create a post w/o insulin spike...


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

yes, they higher than a table spoon of sugar


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

I was simply curious as to why Jen would recommend this.  I have been reading, and it seems everyone does react differently to the post w/o insulin spike.  I first read P-funk's answer, adn he said he could bulk leaner WITHOUT the spike.  Then I went back over, and read what natural guy wrote.  Like I said, everyone is different.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21277&highlight=insulin+spike


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Sara!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

PreMier- Did you read what Butcher stated over fitness&bodybuilding ?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi Sara!!! How are you feeling?



Hey hon! I'm doing great.. can't wait to see some results
How are you doing?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> PreMier- Did you read what Butcher stated over fitness&bodybuilding ?



No.  I havent been there for a while 
Been chillin here, and over at Avant.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

He said that they also stimulate LPL (lipoprotein lipase) which is an enzyme that regulates the flow of lipids into fat cells. Lipoprotein lipase plays a vital role in fat storage.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

*Thursday 4/15/04 *

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps 

_DB Bench press _20/12, 20/11, 22.5/10

_DB Incline Flyes _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/8

_Seated DB Press _17.5/8, 17.5/8, 17.5/8 (I usually use 20 lbs on second set  

_DB Standing Lateral Raise _15/12, 15/10, 15/10

_Dip weighted machine _(only used 34 lbs. to help me lift myself up) 
34/10, 34/7, 34/4  :eviltongue: 

_Triceps press down (cable_) 40/12, 45/10, 45/9

15 Minutes on treadmill.. walking incline

*Total Workout Time *(not including treadmill): 30-35 minutes


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

*Thursday 4/15/04* 

6:30 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
3 Strawberries 
3 Egg whites
** Coffee** 
Cals= 270, 19.5P, 38C, 3F

9:30 Post-workout 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
8 Whole Wheat Crackers 
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
Cals= 235, 21.5P, 32C, 2.5F

12:30 
1 Cup Brown Rice 
4 oz. Chicken 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Parsley 
Cals= 423, 37P, 50C, 6F

~3:30 
1.5 Cup FF Milk 
**Coffee**
Cals= 150, 13.5P, 21C, 0F

~6:30 
1/2 Cup Green Lentils 
1 Apple 
1 Whole Egg 
Veggies: Celery, Green onions 
Cals= 284, 14P, 46C, 5F

~9:40-10:00
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 Grape Fruit
1 TBSP PB 
Veggies: Celery 
** Hot Cocoa** 
Cals= 228, 17P, 25C, 10F

Totals---> 1590 Cals, 122.5P, 212C, 27F


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

That's looks YUMMY!!!

Morning


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

PM- I dont go with the insulin spike either. 
but if Sara chooses to do so then thats her choice. I dont see the need for it either and havent done high GI for a long time. Id personally stick with something lower.


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> That's looks YUMMY!!!
> 
> Morning



Morning sweetie


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

Good Morning AJ- I'm not going to use Rice cakes as a PWO carb source.. I will stick wtih the whole wheat crackers  (ingridients: whole wheat crackers, salt) and add some fruits


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Your doing good hun!!  So, how do you like the new diet?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanx ncgirl21  
I'm doing great with the new diet, still little paranoid of eating any  carbs.. sticking with the healthiest carbs, even though the trainer said it was ok to eat any carb I want..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd stick with the healthy carbs too, if I ate anyone I wanted it would SURELY lead me to a binge!!  Smart Girl!!


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

I would eat any carbs when I'm eating out.. 
I can go up to 2200 calories (cheat day) once a week..


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

*I didn't want to start a new thread on one question.. * 
Are all processed food considered to be high in GI? 
like for example whole wheat bread, whole wheat crackers, packet organic Rice cereal, or granola


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

the more processed it is the higher GI it is IMO. 
personally I would try and stick the the least minimal processed food choices if you can.

2200 girl? damn thats nothing!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha. I'm 5 feet tall and used to consume 2500 a day.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I would eat any carbs when I'm eating out..
> I can go up to 2200 calories (cheat day) once a week..


I do about this on a normal high carb day and that's without cheats. LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Listen to all you guys!  Sara just isnt a


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

I can be a big and eat a 5 Lbs. of Nuts


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

I dunno, I'm just afraid that what I'm doing with the new diet plan is just not going to work to decrease my body fat  ..


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Sara - I was worried about the same. I was on Weight Watchers for a while, which is very low cals/fat. I also tried to eat fewer carbs.

Anyway, when I started (1 month ago) I weight 125 and had 18.2%bf. Today I was 126 and 15.8%. 

The point is you have to trust it's going to work. When I was told to eat 17-1800 cals, I almost died, but it was nice to eat again and it worked . Trust the program...if it was totally out there someone here would  say


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Cate- that made me feel better  
I'm just worried because my protein intake is low now.. how is that going to help me lose body fat?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

You did have some great results for 1 month period


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

*Friday 4/16/04 *

6:40 
2 Slices Whole Wheat Bread 
3 Egg whites
Veggies: Tomatoes 
Cals= 270, 20P, 41C, 3F

9:30
1 Apple 
1/2 Cup Uncle Sam's Cereal
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
**Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk** 
Cals= 240, 16P, 42C, 3F

12:30 
1 Cup Brown Rice
3 oz. Chicken 
Veggies: Parsley, Tomatoes 
** Cofee w. powderd non-dairy milk** 
Cals= 380, 29P, 50C, 5F

~4:00 
1 Cup FF Milk 
1/2 TBSP PB
Cals= 140, 11P, 15C, 4F

6:50 
6 oz. Yam
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: 3 Sprouts, 2 Celery, Parsley
Cals= 345, 24P, 55C, 2F

9:40-10:00 
1/4 Cup Blueberries
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP PB 
** Maybe some Hot Cocoa** 
Cals= 185, 17P, 12C, 10F

Totals--------> Cals= 1575, P= 117, C= 215, F= 27

** Still need to decrease my protein and increase my carbs** 
protein needs to be ~ 103 grams and carbs need to be ~249 grams


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't think I will be getting enough cals today


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

how come??? eat up chickie! you need to bump on those cals!


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2004)

AJ- I had my first three meals.. 260 cals, 138 cals, 387 cals and I have two meals left.. I'm not going to eat 500 cals in the each last two meals.. this is just too much!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2004)

*I feel bloaded again.. don't know why  *


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2004)

*Saturday 4/17/04 * 

7:00 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
3 Strawberries 
* Coffee* 
Cals= 260, 17.5P, 39C, 3F

10:30 
1 Cup FF Milk 
1/2 TBSP PB 
Cals= 138, 11P, 15C, 4F

1:45 
1 Cup Brown Rice
3 oz. Chicken 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Spinach, Onions w. FF honey mustard sauce
Cals= 387, 29P, 55C, 5F

5:00-5:30
2 Apples 
1/2 TBSP PB 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
Cals= 310, 19.5P, 50C, 5.5F

~9:10
1 Low Carb Tortilla 
1/2 Grape Fruit
1 Cheese Stick 
2 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Celery w. some FF honey mustard 
Cals= 290, 23P, 29C, 9F

Totals--------> 1400 Cals, 100 P, 188 C, 27 F


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2004)

I had 3 Papya enzyme chewy pills.. I hope this helps


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

EAT MORE girlie!!!!!!!  its a no wonder you didnt get enough food in- your second meal wasnt even a meal!  

watch out for those chewable Papaya enzymes-they are FULL of sugar! get the capsules instead. 
you may want to consider getting a full spectrum digestive enzyme instead.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Drink some hot tea.. peppermint ginger and fennel help best!


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> EAT MORE girlie!!!!!!!  its a no wonder you didnt get enough food in- your second meal wasnt even a meal!
> [
> B]AJ- Meal 2 was at work, and I don't have a break to eat a meal [/B]
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Drink some hot tea.. peppermint ginger and fennel help best!




*Green Hot Tea? how does the peppermint ginger come?  and what is fennel? *


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

2 grams of sugar wont hurt u.

green tea is good, peppermint OR ginger both help with digestion, fennel is some type of plant and it helps with bloating too, but hot teas in general help relax your stomach muscles to feel better 

by full spectrum enzyme i think she means something w/ more types of enzymes in it, since papaya is just one.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Greeky  
my mom have some ginger powder. how can I use it?


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sunday 4/18/04 *

_Back/Biceps_

_DB Row _20/12, 25/11, 27.5/10

_Wide Grip Lat Pull down _60/12, 75/10, 75/10

_Alternating DB Curls (Seated_) 17.5/12, 20/10, 20/7

_EZ Bar Curls _35/12, 35/12, 35/11

*ABS*
_3 Sets Crunches on Ball _

** Went back to the gym and went to Steam Room for a little while


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

*I feel like a big Pig today.. just very full and forcing myself to eat  * 
One more meal left


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sunday 4/18/04 *

6:30 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
3 Strawberries 
** Coffee** 
Cals= 258, 17.5P, 38C, 3F

9:30 *PWO *
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
1 Scoop Designer's Whey
Cals= 270, 19P, 39C, 3F

12:15
1 Whole Wheat Pita 
1/2 Grape Fruit
~ 3.5 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Parsley w. some FF mustard sauce
Cals= 290, 24P, 47C, 2F

~ 2:00 Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk*

3:20  
1 Cup Uncle Sam's Cereal 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
Cals= 255, 19.5P, 39C, 5.5F

6:10 
6 oz. Yam
2 oz. Chicken
Veggies: Cucumbers
Cals= 303, 18P, 50C, 2F 

~10:00 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP PB 
Cals= 160, 17P, 8C, 10F

Totals------> 1590 Cals, 115 P,  221 C, 26F


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

I bought some SF jello to snack on sometimes


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

*Monday 4/19/04 * 

7:30 
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
1/4 Cup FF Milk 
2 Strawberries
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
* Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk* 
Cals= 312.5, 23.5P, 42C, 3F

10:30 
1 Slice Whole Wheat Bread 
1 Apple 
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
1 Slice Veggies' Cheese 
1 Egg White
Cals= 296, 17P, 49C, 3.5F

~2:00 
4 oz. Tenderloin pork 
6 oz. Yams 
Veggies: 3 Sprouts, Celery, Parsley
Cals= 350, 24P, 56C, 2F    

5:30 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup FF Milk
2 Strawberries 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
1 Fish Oil Cap
* Hot Tea* 
Cals= 252, 19.75P, 34C, 4F

~8:40 
1 Low Carb Tortilla 
1 TBSP PB
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
~1/2 Cup SF Jello
6 Blueberries 
Cals= 280, 22P, 25C, 12F

Totals--------> 1491 cals, 106P, 206C, 25F


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Sara!  How are you today?


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi PreMier- I'm fine thanx  what about you?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Doing great Sara.  Thanks again for talking with me   I have been talking to a few people around here, and at the gym too.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

No problem  I hope you find something very soon.. it will help you alot!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

It is hard... I am not sure what to look for.  So I suppose I will keep searching untill it finds me.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

You gotta look for it.. you the one who wants it.. It just like how we all here trying to work hard to stay fit


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

My next protein bar cheat meal is coming up! Thursday 
I'm thinking of trying the labarda protein bar, Met-rex or have one of the detour bars that I already bought and have at home


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

Tuesday 4/20/04 

Full Body Workout...> The trainer made me do the following: 

(A- super-sets) 
Free Motion Cable chest fly 15/10, 15/10, 15/10 
Free Motion Cable Pull down 50/10, 60/10, 60/10 
Walking Lunges w. DB 10/10, 10/10, 10/10 

(B- super-sets) 
Incline Chest Press 15/10, 15/10, 15/10 
Bent over row DB 25/10, 25/10, 25/10 
Squats on Swiss ball, Military shoulder press 10/10, 10/10, 10/10 

(C- super-sets) 
DB lateral raise 10/10, 10/10, 10/10 
Free motion cable triceps extensions 25/10, 20/10, 20/10 
Leg extensions 75/10, 90/10, 95/10 

(D- super-sets) 
DB Biceps curl standing w. one leg 15/10, 15/10, 20/10 
Seated leg curl 75/10, 75/10, 75/10 
ABS w. medicine ball 4/20, 4/20, 4/20


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW!  How do you feel?


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

I feel ok.. it's not that hard


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

My legs might be sore tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

ha! FUN workout!! looks intense!!  

how is your stomach today?


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey AJ  
My tummy is better today 

I don't know if I should continue with this workout for few weeks or I should stay with bear's routine, that I just started last Sunday


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

*Tuesday 4/20/04* 

_6:20 _ 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Cup FF Milk 
1 Egg White
Cinnamon
Coffee 
Cals= 265, 17.5 P, 41 C, 3 F

9:30  PWO  
1 Cup Brown Rice
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
Cals= 328, 22.5 P, 50 C, 3.5 F

12:40 
1 Pita Bread
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Parsley w. some FF, SF mustard 
Cals= 270, 28 P, 35 C, 2 F

3:15 
1 Large GrapeFruit
1 Cheese Stick 
Cals= 190, 7 P, 27 C, 6 F

6:15
2 oz. Yams 
~ 1/2 Cup SF Jello 
2 Strawberries 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, Tomatoes, 2 Celery, Cucumbers 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk
Cals= 215, 10 P, 36 C, .5 F

~9:30 
1 Dannon Low Carb Yogurt * 5P, 3C, 3F = 60 cals
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 TBSP PB 
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
Cals= 219, 20 P, 14.5 C, 9 F

Totals-------> 1487 Cals, 105 P, 203.5 C, 24 F


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going to start eating Ezikiel bread, tortillas.. hopefully they low in GI comparing to other breads, tortillas


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

*Today  I completed 7 days with the new plan without any cheats  *


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

way to go Sara! I knew that you had it in you... still try and work up to a few more calories. things are looking much better.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Good job Sara!   Way to be in control of your life


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

hey sara.. WOW great workout and diet! keep it up you are doing great. more motivation YAY!


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

There ya go Sara!    Good job!  I agree it would be good if you could bump your calories up a bit...but this is looking really good - carbs and everything.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks nikegurl  I'm trying to get 1600 cals a day, but I'm having a hard time


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Sara - nice workout yesterday! 

If you had on 110 to get there....that is a cup of rice or glass of milk or yorgurt and fiber one. You can do that  Are you feeling better not that you are eating more?


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Cate  

what you mean if I'm feeling better not that I'm eating more?


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

I mean....energy better or do you feel different? I have stopped bingeing since I've started eating more and my energy is better....workouts are better.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

I think there was a typo there....(tell me if I'm wrong Cate) but I bet she meant "now" that you're eating more.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, I'm feeling the same.. have same energy.. but I'm not craving for binges anymore


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks nikegurl....I meant now 

Where do you live Sara?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

YAY! I'm so happy for you sara!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Yes, I'm feeling the same.. have same energy.. but I'm not craving for binges anymore


Good girl.  Im getting there slowly....


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanx girls  Tomorrw supposed to be my cheat day.. 1 protein bar


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

<-Resisting the urge to eat junk right now cuz I am upset and I have a paper to write.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

My last meal needs to be high so I can increase my cals for today.. Not sure what to have  

Greeky- Forget the junk food and go with the apples


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Sara - can you have more carbs?? Maybe some cereal and milk? Or some natty pb...I guess it depends on your fat intake today.


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

I wish i struggled to eat 1500 cals!


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

I was thinking FF cottage cheese, Blueberries, some Uncle sams cereal (2.5F), and 1 TSP PB (3 F) 
The total cals= 225 still not high 
my daily cals intake would still be 1400


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Jill- I'm not struggling today.. I'm just kinda paranoid


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

and confused with the last meal


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

*Wednesday 4/21/04 * 

7:40 
2 Slices Ezikiel Bread
1/2 Grapefuit
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
1 Veggies' Cheese 
Hot Tea 
Cals= 293, 20 P, 45 C, 3 F

11:15
1 Cup Brown Rice 
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Tomatoes, 2 Celery, Parsley w. little FF SF mustard 
Coffee w. 1/2 tsp. whey 
Cals= 360, 28 P, 54 C, 4 F

2:45 @ work 
1.5 Cup FF Milk 
Cals= 135, 13.5 P, 19.5 C, 0 F

6:10 
1 Pita Bread
3 oz. X-tra Lean Ground Beef (Grilled)
Veggies: Tomatoes, Green Onions, Cucumbers w.  FF SF mustard 
Hot Cocoa w. ~1/2 tsp. whey protein 
Cals= 372, 26 P, 40 C, 12 F

~9:15 
1 Ezekiel Tortilla 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1/2 TBSP PB
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
~ 1/2 Cup SF Jello 
Cals= 228, 17.5 P, 26 C, 5 F

Totals--------> Cals= 1388, P= 105, 185 C, 24 F


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Goal Calories Recommendations
> 
> Cals= 1760
> ...




 Are you following this at all? You're nearly 350 calories short.


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

I know


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

i'ts just so hard to get 65% of carbs


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

since my cals been low.. thinking of adding something else with my cheat meal today.. any ideas? (healthy please)


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> i'ts just so hard to get 65% of carbs


Lotsa oaties!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

NEED MORE FOOD SARA!!!! Jillybeans right!! follow the program girl! 

hmmmmm you could make some of those oatmeal cookies that I posted in the recipe section- alot of ppl here seem to like them!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> i'ts just so hard to get 65% of carbs



Do you want some of mine???  

How about brown rice, ww pasta?? Sweet and reg pots? There are tons of good carb choices out there....oaties are always a good call 

I wish I had problems eating 1500 cals  I have problems staying at 1600!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, More food..  I will do my  best to eat more without fear


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sara!  Done with finals yet?


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Sara  - dont be scared to eat girl!!! You can do it


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> Hi Sara!  Done with finals yet?



Hey PreMier- No, finals start next week and the week after


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

*Thursday 4/22/0*4 

(*Super-sets)*
_Lat Cable Pulldown _(Bent) 50/12, 60/11, 60/10
_DB Shoulder Press _15/12, 17.5/12, 20/8

(*Super-sets) *
_DB Row _20/12, 25/11, 27.5/10
_Incline DB Bench Press 17.5/12, 20/9, 20/10_

*(Super-sets) *
_DB Curls (one leg)_ 17.5/12, 20/8, 20/7
_Dip Machine _40/12, 34/8, 34/7 
dip machine * the more weight the easier to perform the excersie*

*(Super-sets*) 
3 sets : 
_Crunches on ball + side crunches on ball _

** Went to the Steam Room after workout** 
** Workout was good.. kept my heart rate up, But I'm so used to doing more excersies


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

*Thursday 4/22/04 * 

6:30 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Cup FF Milk 
2 Strawberries/ Cinnamon 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites
Coffee 
Cals= 288, 19 P, 42 C, 3 F

~ 7:40  1 SF Red Bull  
Cals= 10, 0 P, 3 C, 0 F

9:30 PWO 
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread
2 Strawberries 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
Cals= 265, 25.5 P, 35 C, 2.5 F 

12:30 
1 Cup Brown Rice 
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: 2 Celery, Parsley, Tomatoes 
Cals= 365, 27 P, 54 C, 4 F

3:50 Cheat Meal   
1 Mini Detour Bar 
1/2 GrapeFruit 
Cals= 223, 15 P, 28 C, 6 F

~6:50 
1 Apple 
1/2 Cup Green Lentils 
1/2 Serving Cheese 
Veggies: 1/2 Cucumber 
Hot Tea w. ~ 1/2 tsp. whey protein 
Cals= 270, 10.5 P, 46 C, 3 F

10:00 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, Celery 
Cals= 178, 13 P, 14 C, 7 F

Totals----------> 1599 Cals, 110 P, 222 C, 26 F


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

You meals still seem so tiny Sara, are you full after each one?? Why not eating the whole grapefuit, 1/2C cottage cheese. Just some suggestions. Nice work on the 'no' binging of nuts and crap!

Oh ya nice cheat-I'll have a planned cheat too in a while, but if deff wont be a protein bar!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You meals still seem so tiny Sara, are you full after each one?? Why not eating the whole grapefuit, 1/2C cottage cheese. Just some suggestions. Nice work on the 'no' binging of nuts and crap!
> 
> Oh ya nice cheat-I'll have a planned cheat too in a while, but if deff wont be a protein bar!



Jill- my meals are filling me up  I just feed my hunger and not over my hunger.. 
What's wrong with protein bars on a mini cheat meal? they so yummy..


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

If you're gonna have a planned cheat, go all out. Hell, JMO.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Protein bars are considered legal in my diet


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

aggies1ut- Right now, being so busy with school, work.. I don't have the time to go out and eat.. Soon you'll see some cheat meals eating out


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Protein bars are considered legal in my diet



why is that?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't necessarily mean eating out though. I mean homemade cookies, breadsticks, pizza, all that yummy bad stuff.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Im thinking convenience!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Better to eat a protein bar than attack the vending machine when hunger hits at school


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I don't necessarily mean eating out though. I mean homemade cookies, breadsticks, pizza, all that yummy bad stuff.



I can be eating all the yummy bad stuff at home,  cakes, pies, bagels, chocolates, breads etc.. and might end up over-eating..
aggies1ut- I'm taking it step by step  

oh, and I don't like pizza


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm just bored of the same breakfast everyday


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> If you're gonna have a planned cheat, go all out. Hell, JMO.


See I personally have to disagree here. This is how my habit of binging started. I would plan cheats and go "off my diet" and basically just pig out like crazy. I think its better to cheat in moderation, maybe a slice of cake, etc.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> See I personally have to disagree here. This is how my habit of binging started. I would plan cheats and go "off my diet" and basically just pig out like crazy. I think its better to cheat in moderation, maybe a slice of cake, etc.



Exactly! and If you eating out.. you can have a cheat meal, and food will be limited


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

See, that's exactly what I meant. Just don't eat out at a buffet.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

MontStar- I'll try not to eat out.. and if I did, it will be clean and limited.. 
for now, I'm keeping my weekly cheat meals (protein bars), or maybe a fruit and good amount of a new cereal


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

MonStar- I was looking around you'r journal.. you started 1 day a head of me with you'r new plan


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> MontStar- I'll try not to eat out.. and if I did, it will be clean and limited..
> for now, I'm keeping my weekly cheat meals (protein bars), or maybe a fruit and good amount of a new cereal


That's crazy sara, because protein bars are absolutely not even close to cheat meals for me, lol. I eat them on a daily basis almost like they're regular old food. Also fruit I eat on a daily basis, etc. Cheating for me is mixed drinks, or maybe cheesecake, etc. 



> MonStar- I was looking around you'r journal.. you started 1 day a head of me with you'r new plan


Great, so we can both stick it out together. What are your stats/goals?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> That's crazy sara, because protein bars are absolutely not even close to cheat meals for me, lol. I eat them on a daily basis almost like they're regular old food. Also fruit I eat on a daily basis, etc. Cheating for me is mixed drinks, or maybe cheesecake, etc.
> 
> I eat fruits all the time! I love fruits..I'm saying eating some fruits with my mini cheat protein bar or cereal will fill me up!
> ...


 Last time checked 4/12/04 
Height= 5'3  
Weight= 118 Lbs. (when I weight in the morning I'm always 3-4 lbs less) ~115 Lbs. 
Body Fat= 17% (according to trainer) 

Goals= 12% body fat or just lose lots of inches off my waist


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Goals sold pretty well planned sara, really impressive. Any pictures to track your progress? Also, how old are you if you don't mind, and how long have you been training?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Goals sold pretty well planned sara, really impressive. Any pictures to track your progress? Also, how old are you if you don't mind, and how long have you been training?



Unfortunatly, no pics  sorry no scanner
I'm 21.. first time to join a gym July 2002.. took 3 months off last summer from foot injury, but I still did some upper body weights @ home


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh okay, I had no idea that you were my age. Nice to see so many people who take training/diet seriously at our age here at IM. Keep up the hard work sara, I'll continue checking your progress.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm keeping my weekly cheat meals (protein bars), or maybe a fruit and good amount of a new cereal


Fruit?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

Well if I cheat on junky yummy cereal, I know I won't be satisfied and want to eat more and more.. having a fruit will fill me up


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Um. Good point too. 

I like to fill up on sf jello.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

SF jello is a good idea


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

*Friday 4/23/04 * 

6:15
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Grapefruit
2 Egg Whites/Cinnamon 
Hot Tea w. little FF milk & non-dairy powdered milk 
Cals= 263, 12 P, 45 C, 3.5 F

9:15
1 Apple
1 Slice Ezekiel Bread 
1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese 
1 tsp. PB 
Cals= 250, 12 P, 44 C, 3.5 F

11:40  1/4 Cup SF Jello 

12:20 
1 Cup Brown Rice 
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Parsley, Celery, 1/2 Cucumber w. little Blasamic vinegar
Coffee w. non-dairy powdered milk 
Cals= 380, 27 P, 55 C, 4 F

3:50 @ work 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
3 Strawberries 
Cals= 108, 17.5 P, 6 C, 1.5 F

6:45 
1 Cup Green Lentils 
1 Whole Egg 
Veggies: Green Onions, 1/2 Cucumber, Celery w. Blasamic vinegar
Cals= 325, 22 P, 48 C, 5 F

9:40 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
1 TBSP PB 
Hot Cocoa w. little FF Milk
Cals= 200, 17 P, 13 C, 8 F

Totals----------> 1535 Cals, 108 P, 211 C, 26 F


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

Sara- you know how overeating on the cereal and such led to binges before? this is what the whole new plan was about- balanced nutrition... fit those things that you want occasionally into your plan. your still not eating quite enough as the plan had outlined. . . although I am impressed that your eating more carbs finally


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

1535, your getting up there!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sara- you know how overeating on the cereal and such led to binges before? this is what the whole new plan was about- balanced nutrition... fit those things that you want occasionally into your plan. your still not eating quite enough as the plan had outlined. . . although I am impressed that your eating more carbs finally



AJ- I'm saying for a cheat meal I would like cereal and the fruits so I won't end up binging.. but I'll stick with the protein bars for now  
Thanks hon


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

It's amazing looking at what you eat on a daily basis compared to what I eat. I think that I would pass out because I was starving if I only took in 1,500 calories! Diet is definitely looking good though sara, keep it up.


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks MonStar


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

Remember I'm only 5'3 , I would explode if I consumed 3000 cals everyday!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not in the mood of eating my next 2 meals.. not hungry at all 
but I gotta eat


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

*Saturday 4/24/04 * 

8:00 
1/2 Grapefruit
1/2 Cup Oats
1/4 Cup FF Milk 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites/ Cinnamon 
Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk
*281 Cals, *15 P, *45 C, *3.5F

10:55 
1.5 Cup FF Milk 
*135 Cals, *12 P, *18 C, *1 F

1:45-2:00 
1 Whole Wheat Pita
3 oz. Chicken 
Veggies: 1/3 Cucumber, Tomatoes, Green Onions, Celery w. Blasamic Vinegar
*355 Cals, *30 P, *48 C, *4.75 F

5:00
1 Apple
1 Ezekiel Tortilla 
1 Whole Egg 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, Parsley
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk  & 1/2 tsp. whey 
*280 Cals, *10 P, *45 C, *3.5 F

~7:55 
1/2 Cup Oats
3 Strawberries/ Cinnamon 
1 Scoop Soy Protein
*280 Cals, *17 P, *32 C, 3.5 F 

~10:30
1 Dannon Low Carb Yogurt 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 TSP PB
*170 Cals, *19 P, *10 C, *6 F

Totals-----------> Cals=1451, P=103, C=198, F=25


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Sara!  Meals ae looking good  You should still consider bumping the cals a little bit maybe  You're doing great, I'm so happy to see you eat again


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

Jen- Thanks for visiting my journal  I'm trying my best to increase the cals.. but since I'm eating lots carbs, I get full faster.. 
How you doing?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Keep working on the cals, you'll get up there  I'm doing great  It's Sunday morning here in sweden and I'm getting ready for a powerwalk 
I've also added more carbs and I'm feeling better than ever  Getting results too  ooh, check out my gallery for new pics 
Have a great night sweetie


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

New pics? I'll take a look  
Have a great walk today


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Okay, hope you like um 

Thanks, I'm going now


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, hope you like um
> 
> Thanks, I'm going now



You look great! 
what is you'r waist size? you got such a tiny waste


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

*I've decided to try my own workout routine for at least 3 weeks and see how it works.. I might change some lower body workouts now and then But  upper body will stay the same* 

Day 1 ---> Back/Biceps
Day 2 ---> Chest/Triceps
Day 3 ---> Shoulders/Lower Body

I will be adding some cardio and ABS  
* Workout will be super-sets
*Workout days will be the same: Tues, Thurs, Sat or Sun


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

*Sunday 4/24/04 *

Shoulders/Lower Body 

*Super-sets*
_DB Shoulder press _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/8
_DB Walking Lunges _15/24, 15/24, 15/20

*Super-sets*
_DB Lateral raise _10/12, 15/9, 15/9
_Leg Extensions _70/12, 90/10, 90/9

*Super-sets*
_DB Front raise _12/12, 15/10, 15/10
_Leg Curls _50/12, 55/9, 55/8

*Super-sets*
_EZ Bar Shrugs _40/12, 50/12, 55/12
_Crunches on Ball 3 sets_... 

** After workout.. did 10 minutes high incline on treadmill.. 
Speed= 3.0 Incline= 12.0*


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

*Sunday 4/24/04 * 

6:40 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Cup FF Milk 
3 Strawberries /Cinnamon 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites
Coffee 
*289 Cals, *19P, *44C, *3.5F

9:40 PWO 
8 Whole Wheat Crackers 
3 Strawberries 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey 
*228 Cals, *21.5P, *31C, *2F

12:15
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Radishes, Green Onions, Celery w. Blasamic Vinegar
*356 Cals, *27P, *53C, *4F

3:10  
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Low Carb Dannon Yogurt 
3 Strawberries/ Cinnamon 
Coffee w. little FF Milk & ~ 1 TBSP whey protein 
* ~265 Cals, ~*13P, ~*38C, *6F 

~6:40
1 Apple
1 Low Carb Tortilla 
1 FF Cheese Slice 
2 small pieces LF Salmon Jerkey 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk & 0 cals Crema coffee Foam
* 252 Cals, ~*12P, *38C, *2.5F

10:30
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1/4 Cup Blueberries
1/2 TBSP PB 
* 144 Cals, *15P, *12C, *4F

Totals--------------> 1534 Cals, 107 P, 216 C, 22 F


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm falling a sleep, but I need to stay up and finish my paper  
I have a red bull in the fridge calling me.. I'd rather drink the red bull tomorrow when I need to study more..


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

I should go and get the red bull now


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Sara!  Looking good in here- keep it up


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Sara - your cals are looking great!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks girls


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

I made it so far without the Red Bull  I know I'm going to need it for Wednesday!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

why the red bull girlie?? 
why not just have a cup of Joe ??  

your meals are looking more balanced! good girl!  
did you make that recipe for french toast yourself?? or was it the onein the recipe section you posted?? 

How are YOU feeling with this overall plan? cravings, energy, etc?!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Meal are getting up there!!! That french toast sounds yummy, except I would want to eat more than 2 pieces.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> why the red bull girlie??
> why not just have a cup of Joe ??
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Meal are getting up there!!! That french toast sounds yummy, except I would want to eat more than 2 pieces.



2 slices of ezikiel bread = 30 carbs
if you still counting you'r carbs you can use  some low carb bread and have 3-4 slices


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 0 Cal nat. cream foam



What's this?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

I just had my fav meal  
oats mixed with low carb Dannon yogurt and cinnamon


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 2 slices of ezikiel bread = 30 carbs
> if you still counting you'r carbs you can use  some low carb bread and have 3-4 slices


I could, but im focusing more on counting cals rather than carbs.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> What's this?



I'm trying to find it on-line so I can show it to you guys.. no luck  

I bought this from Trader Joe's yesturday.. i'ts a natural Fat-free, sugar free, 0 cals  whipping foamy cream.. 
it's called Crema De Italia.. (for cappicino) 

It's at Trader Joe's next to dairys...


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I could, but im focusing more on counting cals rather than carbs.



Then have a big Breakfast and cut some cals in other meals! 
you know the drill


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

*Monday 4/25/04 * 

6:30 
1 Cup Uncle Sam's Cereal 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
1/4 Cup Blueberries 
*304 Cals, *19 P, *44.5 C, *5.5 F

9:30 Home-made French Toast  
2 Slices Ezikiel Bread
1/4 Cup FF Milk 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites
2 Strawberries/ Cinnamon
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk & 0 Cal nat. cream foam
*238 Cals, *16 P, *38 C, *1.5 F

12:40 
1 Cup Brown Rice
~1 oz. Chicken 
2 Egg Whites
1 Fish Oil Cap
Veggies: 1/3 Cucumber, Celery, Green Onions w. vinegar & garlic powder 
*357 Cals, *20 P, *53 C, *5 F

3:40  
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Low Carb Dannon Yogurt 
1 Egg White/ Cinnamon 
Green Tea 
*226 Cals, *13 P, *30 C, 6 F  

6:40
1 Apple 
1 Can Met-Rx Drink 
*201 Cals, * 21 P, *27 C, *1 F

9:40
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 TSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 5 Sprouts, Celery 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk
*175 Cals, *13 P, * 16 C, *5.3 F

Totals-----------> 1501 Cals, 102 P, 209 C, 24.5 F


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tuesday 4/27/04 *

Back/Biceps 

*Super-sets*
_Free motion cable pull down _60/12, 60/12, 60/9
_EZ Bar Curls _35/12, 40/9, 40/6

*Super-sets*
_DB Rows _25/12, 27.5/9, 27.5/8
_Cable Curls _40/12, 50/12, 52.5/10

*Super-sets*
_Close Grip Cable Row _50/12, 60/12, 65/8
_DB Curls (standing 1 leg_) 17.5/10, 17.5/7, 17.5/5


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

Good job girl!!!

How are you today?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey sweetie.. I'm very sleepy and stressed about finals!
how about you?


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

FINALS I do not miss those at all!!!

Although I need to start studying for my Real Estate Exam that I want to take next month. 

Everything is good here....finishing up my invites tonight!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

do you have a picture of you'r pretty dress?


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

I do, but I have to upload...I'll give it a go in a sec.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok  
I gotta go now.. see the orthopedic for my foot.. I finaly get to see him


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Whats wrong with your foot?

Oh, and hello


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Tuesday 4/27/04
> 
> 6:30
> ...




         
GREAT stuff girlie!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats wrong with your foot?
> 
> Oh, and hello


Hey  
well, I broke my toes and had a surgery last summer


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> GREAT stuff girlie!!!!



Jill- your so funny!! 
Thanks hon


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought Bragg's organic apple cider vinegar! can't wait to use it tomoorow!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey
> well, I broke my toes and had a surgery last summer



I remember you telling me this.  But your now just going to the orthopedic?  Thats a long time...  I think you just need a good foot massage


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

yes, today was my first time visiting the orthopedic!! He wants me to go to  physical theropy for 4 weeks


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

Tuesday 4/27/04 

6:30 
1 Large Banana 
1/4 Cup Uncle Sam's Cereal
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
Coffee 
*302 Cals, 16.5P, *54C, *2.25F

9:30 PWO 
1 Cup Brown Rice
1 Scoop Whey Designer's Shake/ Cinnamon 
*328 Cals, *22.5P, *49C, *3.5F

12:45
1 Whole Wheat Pita
3 oz. X-tra Lean Ground Beef (Measured Raw, then I grilled it)
Veggies: 1/3 Cucumber, Celery w. FF Mustard sauce, Blasamic vinegar
*340 Cals, *24P, *34C, *12F (I think!)

~ 2:30 Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

3:45 
1 Low Carb Dannon Yogurt 
8 oz. FF Milk 
*150 Cals, *13P, *15C, *3.5F

6:40 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup Egg Whites/ Cinnamon 
~ 1 TBSP Fiber One cereal (end of the box!) 
1/2 Cup FF SF Jello 
Green Tea
* 246 Cals, *17P, ~*37C, *3.25F

10:00 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 Fish Oil Cap
Veggies: 1 Cup Frozen Broccoli, 1/3 Cucumbers
*141 Cals, *13P, *17C, *1F

Totals----------------> 1507 Cals, 106 P, 206 C, 25.5 F


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

*Wednesday 4/28/04* 

6:50 
1 Apple
1 Ezekiel Bread
1 Cheese Stick 
1 Egg White
Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk 
*269 Cals, *14.5P, *38C, *6.5F

10:00 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
3 Strawberries/ Cinnamon
*221 Cals, *17P, *31.5C, *3F

10 minutes after meal 2 --> Sugar Free Red Bull Drink  *10 Cals, *>1P *3C *0F

1:30 
1 Whole Wheat Pita Bread
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork
Veggies: 5 Sprouts w. Bragg's Organic ACV & FF Mustard sauce
*290 Cals, *28P, *40C, *2F

4:30 Cheat Meal   
Corn Flakes Cereal 
Handfull sesame  seeds mini crackers &  1 mom home made cookie
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla 
2 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
FF Milk 
1 Apple
Few Raisins 
* Cals ???? * 

Meal 5 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1 Egg White
1 TSP SF FF Cocoa Powder 
* 115 Cals, *21P, 3 C, *1.5F 

APPROX Cals ---------------> 1790 Cals


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't feel comftrobale without counting the cals in my cheat meal  
Next time, I will count it just like counting every other meal

I love Corn Flakes Cereal.. it's fat free, but the Carbs are the bad carbs


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice cheat, very minor. I might have a smal cheat meal myself this weekend too!


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

well, I had lots of cereal  
didn't measure.. but 1 cup of cereal is about 120-150 cals.. so even if I had more than 1 cup it's ok 
I just feel guilty not knowing how much cals I took in that cheat meal


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Sara - dont worry about counting the cheat, you need those days off mentaly and physically. I take Sat off totally and eat well during the day and have drinks and small cheats in the evening. It totally helps me not be obsessive.

I will have a killer cheat this Sat....for my shower/bach party


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Cate- well, my sister is coming to visit and I know we going to take her out next week, so I know I'm going to cheat  eat out.. or maybe take a protein bar or something.. that's still going to count as a cheat meal for me


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyone knows how I can get rid of all the fat , air in my lower tummy? I swear it doesn't match my body.. 
when I was down to 105 lbs. last summer from foot accident.. I was so skinny people were concerned of how skinny I was.. but I had the huge lower tummy.. always!! tried everything and nothing worked.. avoided sodium, had lots of water and still have it


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 28, 2004)

Quoshiokhor or however you spell it....like the starved Ethiopian children that have those distended bellies. Comes from being in starvation mode. Very common in anorexics due to malnourishment.


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not starving myself..


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Not even close to starvin yourself!! You're doing great in my eyes darlin! 

Everyone has a trouble spot, mine is my tummy to. I guess its just the last place we lose!


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Not even close to starvin yourself!! You're doing great in my eyes darlin!
> 
> Everyone has a trouble spot, mine is my tummy to. I guess its just the last place we lose!



Thanks hon  
I've seen you'r tummy.. not even close to my tummy.. 
It looks like I'm pregnant in my lower tummy  I wish I have a picture


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Ive got a gut girlie, dont EVER doubt that!!!

 Mine may not be as noticible cause Ive got the hips and butt to match!


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive got a gut girlie, dont EVER doubt that!!!
> 
> Mine may not be as noticible cause Ive got the hips and butt to match!



See, I have a gut.. but I don't mind the gut.. is not noticable comparing to my lower ABS.. it's like a big ballooooooon!!!!!! 
I was wondering if there is any medication I can take..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you have any digestive problems?


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Do you have any digestive problems?



Well, greeky.. I don't think I do


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm proud of myself today! I had no Coffee  
I did have a Red Bull drink.. but I didn't no coffee
Starting tomorrow, I will just allow myself 1 cup a day.. maybe 1 morning coffee and the rest will be Green Tea.. 

I'm starting to make the green tea, let it cool for few hours, leave it in the fridge.. and when I need some Tea.. I would add ice and drink it! it's so yummy and good for me!!


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thursday 4/29/04* 

6:30
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Cup FF Milk 
2 Egg Whites/ Cinnamon 
Coffee 
*280 Cals, *20P, *40C, *3.5F

9:20 PWO 
1 Scoop Whey Designer's Shake 
8 Whole Wheat Crackers
3 Strawberries 
*231 Cals, *23.5P, *31C, *2F

12:20 
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: 3 Sprouts w. ACV & some FF Mustard Sauce
Green Tea 
*358 Cals, *27P, *53C, *4F

4:50 
1 Apple 
1/4 Cup Fiber One Cereal 
1/4 Cup Hi-Low Cereal 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
*290 Cals, *19P, *54.5C, *3.25F

7:40 
1 Apple 
1 Cheese 
*220 Cals, *7P, *27C, *10F 

10:30
3 Strawberries 
1 Designer's Scoop Whey Protein
1 Egg White
Hot Cocoa w. non-dairy powdered milk
*131 Cals, *21P, *5C, *1.5F

Totals---------------> 1524 Cals, 115 P, 211 C, 24 F


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Sara! 

Good for you w/the no coffee thing. I limit myself to one a day as well


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey sweetie- yes, I'm limiting the coffee and enjoying the Green Tea.. I love it when it's icey!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

I love hot green tea, but I will have to try it cold for the summer 

How is you day....getting through finals???


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2004)

Just had one of my finals today! the worst final is over  
did pretty good


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2004)

Thursday 4/29/04 

Chest/Triceps

*Super-sets*
_DB Chest Press (Incline_) 20/12, 22.5/10, 22.5/10
_Cable Triceps Press down _20/12, 22.5/12, 22.5/12

*Super-sets*
_DB Incline Chest Flyes _17.5/12, 20/10, 20/6
_DB Triceps Extensions (seated on ball_) 17.5/10, 17.5/9, 17.5/7

*Super-sets*
_Lever Flyes _70/9, 70/8, 70/8
_Triceps Press down (dip machine)** _40/8, 40/6, 45/6  
*** The more weight I add in the less intensity *** 

*Super-sets*
_Crunches on ball_ (3 sets) 
_Crunches sides on ball _(3 sets)


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

*Friday 4/30/04* 

6:30 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Grapefruit
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Egg White/ Cinnamon 
*283Cals, *20.5P, *42C, *3F

9:20 
1 Slice Ezekiel Bread
1 Apple
1/3 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TSP PB 
*258Cals, *12P, *41C, *4.25F

~ 11:40- 1 Cup Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

12:30 
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
FF Dressing
Veggies: Tomatoes, 1/2 Cup Frozen Spinach, Pickels..
Green Tea
~404 Cals, *27P, ~65C (counting veggies), *4F

4:15
1.5 Cup FF Milk 
*135Cals, *12P, *15C, *1F

7:15
1 Cup Garbanzo Beans
Sugar Free Jello 
*280Cals, *14.5P, *46C, *4.25F

10:00
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 Fish Oil Cap
~1/4 Cup Blueberries
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk
*195Cals, *18P, *13C, *5F

Totals------------> 1555Cals, 104P, 222C, 22F


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Quoshiokhor or however you spell it....like the starved Ethiopian children that have those distended bellies. Comes from being in starvation mode. Very common in anorexics due to malnourishment.



Alright, that's it! Aggie, if you are having such a problem with people eating too little, I think you should stay out of peoples journals. I don't know how trying to make yourself feel better by using that rolling eye smilie and racking down on people is working for you, but it's getting old to us! If I rememeber it correctly, you were trying to get out of starving yourself as well, so maybe you should try to show some support instead of being a smart ass..

'Nough said


----------



## aggies1ut (May 1, 2004)

I was only offering a possible explaination to a distention of the belly. I don't mean to put anyone down or to "make myself feel better. " Everyone has their own problems and issues in life. Sorry for offending you or anyone else.


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Well, I wasn't just refering to that post.. There have been quite a few like them and I think you know that. I understand that you want to help, but we are quite a few who agree on the fact that you are being rude and hurtful to people in the journals sometimes. I've experienced it too. We just want you to maybe think a little more before posting. I didn't mean to be rude to you either and I'm sorry if I was a little rough.


----------



## sara (May 1, 2004)

Jenny- I don't mind aggie thinking that I'm starving myself... because I know myself better than her  and I don't really care if she thinks I'm starving myself.. because I'm eating 6 meals.. 

aggie- How can I be starving myself  and eating 6 small meals? You can be make coments as much as you want in my journal and it won't bother me.. because I only listen to few people's comments here.. (experts like Jodi, AJ, and J'Bo)  

Jenny- Thanks


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

Hey Sara- how did the doc's go? I hope well!  

are you taking any fish oil caps at all?? I see your still going lower fat, but even so I think you need some EFA's in there, and the fish oil would be superior to add in!  

OH and on the green tea-- I like to make iced green tea sorta the same. but Ill cool the tea, add in a couple juiced lemons and stevia(or splenda if you use that). its very refreshing!


----------



## sara (May 1, 2004)

AJ- I'll see the doctor next Thursday  

I'm taking fish oil caps.. sometimes like last night I had 2 fishies  

I don't mind drinking the green tea just plain with some ice.. lemon sounds like a good idea if I get bored from the plain taste of green tea..I don't own any splenda or stevia sugar.. I don't believe that my body needs it.. so why buy it? I just like some jello sometimes and SF Mints, Gum, and more mints


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

I think you've been doing great with your new plan Sara, you should be so proud of yourself?   Are you seeing any results?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Jill  

Meals were ok yesturday... except for the last meal which I tasted some of the Baklava my sister brought from CA  

I'm going to try my best to eat clean when I eat out this week.. I'm actually going to try to avoid of eating out.. we taking my sister out almost everyday this week to dinner, lunch


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

if you eat out just opt for a garden salad, some sort of grilled meat, steamed veggies, etc.  
is your sister visiting or something? 

whats Baklava?  

Im glad that you dont feel you need the sweetners!  Im impressed!

if you can try and get in at least 6 of those fishy caps!


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

*Saturday 5//1/04* 

7:15
1/2 Cup Oats
1/4 Cup FF Milk
1/2 Scoop Designer's Whey 
2 Egg Whites
2 Strawberries / Cinnamon 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 
*278 Cals, *22.75P, *34.5C, *4F

10:45
1 Cup FF Milk 
*90 Cals, *8P, *12C, *.5F

1:45
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Spinach w. 0 Cals Mustard & ACV 
Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk 
*354 Cals, *27P, *52.5C, *4F

4:50 
1 1/2 Apple
1/4 Cup Hi-Low Cereal 
1/2 Scoop Designer's Whey 
*233 Cals, *14.75P, *40C, *1.5F

7:50 
1 Apple 
1 Cheese Stick 
*162 Cals, *7P, *23C, *6F

10:30 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 TBSP PB 
~ 1/3 Cup Hi-Low Cereal
Blueberries
Handful Almonds
2 Bites of Two different Baklavas filled with Sugar and Pistachios    

*Not Sure what my Total Cals for my meals due to the last meal.. I don't think I went over my cals intake.. which is a good thing, but I'm not proud of what I had in last meal*


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> if you eat out just opt for a garden salad, some sort of grilled meat, steamed veggies, etc.
> is your sister visiting or something?
> 
> ...


 I'll try on the fishies


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

http://www.baklava.com/

This is Baklava! Jodi's Favorite


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think you've been doing great with your new plan Sara, you should be so proud of yourself?   Are you seeing any results?



Results? 
I don't see any results


----------

